# HOME VISIT NEEDED near Piedmont, SC



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know what all they need done? I live about 20 minutes from Piedmont.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Do you know what all they need done? I live about 20 minutes from Piedmont.


Just have to do a home check, they'll give you the paper work for the home visit report. Checking for safety issues/concerns, how they react to their other pets if they have any, do they talk about their past pets, some places have you bring your own dogs for this, if they have other pets, are areas clean, shelter, food water etc. Look for dog tieouts/runs (overhead) etc. I'm sure they'll have a list for you to go by. Really is easy to do  Wish they all were closer, I loved doing home visits.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How did you make out on this Home Visit?

Just got back from one a few minutes ago. I have been doing them for several years but none has been like the one I did tonight. The woman has two Goldens and wants a third. I couldn't get my Senior docile female Golden very close to the 13 year old female Golden who showed her teeth. My dog growled which is very unusual for her. 
This woman may get rejected.


----------

